# Oooo! A Shiny!



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah yeah, I know you've all seen shiny coats before... but I wanted to share.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

And to think... she came to us a sickly little pup dumped with her littermates.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww she's beautiful! and she was a stinkin' cute puppy, even if she wasn't quite as shiny then :smile:


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

She was a cute puppy, and very polite. It's been fun to see her grow and become this strong, healthy dog.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Aw! She looks amazing now!  Thanks for rescuing!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a pretty girl! She looks fantastic! :wink:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

A truly BEAUTIMUS COAT. GORGEOUS!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a dang good-looking dog. Look at that little face as a puppy! And she looks like a perfectly healthy, strong girl now, thanks to her wonderful owners who have taken such fantastic care of her.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Aw, what a cutie. She sure landed on her feet when she found you! It's hard to believe it's the same dog.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Aww thanks guys. 

She really is a pleasure to know. I'm glad I can share her with y'all. <3


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

That's one nice looking coat, but...I'm practically blinded by how well it's reflecting the sunlight! :tongue:


----------

